# Lange Stove Find



## RustyLange1451 (Jul 12, 2016)

My grandfather collected lange wood stoves. I was wondering if these are valuable and if anyone is interested. I have a 6303 arch, 6203BR and a 6302k in need of a restore. I have more these are the ones I could find info on.


----------



## begreen (Jul 12, 2016)

Welcome. What a treasure. Yes they are valuable, especially in primo condition and enameled. Not sure how well the barn red one 6302K will sell, it depends on the interior condition. I would consider painting it black for broader appeal. If the interior plates are in excellent shape then maybe $600-800 sold now and $800-1200 during the prime stove selling season (Sept - Nov). The 6303 should fetch at least $1000 now and $1400 at peak season. They have been listed on eBay with asking price up to $1800, though I don't know what the final sale price was. The 6203BR around $600-1000 depending on how quickly you want to sell it.


----------



## RustyLange1451 (Jul 12, 2016)

Thank you very much for the information begreen.  I want to use the barn door 6302k stove in my cabin I'm building but I can't seem to get the new paint to not flake/chip. If the paint doesn't flake or chip it gets this black residue on it. Im using Stove Bright High Temperature Stove Paint (spray can) My questions are: how do I properly fire the new paint? And is there a way to get that enamel shiney look like the originals have? I really want this stove in my cabin but I'm close to just using the arch because I want that enamel finish look.


----------



## begreen (Jul 12, 2016)

What was the original surface of the stove, painted or enameled? Enameled stoves may need to be sandblasted down to metal to get a good bond with the paint. If the stove was painted originally then it may have contamination on the surface that needs to be cleaned first. 

I don't think there is a glossy stove paint in the Stove Brite line. In the Thurmalox paint line there is a clear coat finish that can be applied after the color coat if one wants a glossy finish, but it will never look as nice as real enameling. I'm not sure, but I suspect that the stove would need to be stripped of the Stove Brite paint first if you want to use Thurmalox paints. They have a different base. Stove Brite paint is acetone based and not always compatible with other paints. Call both companies first to check on options. 
http://www.stovepaint.com/Products/AT/View/PID/1/Thurmalox-293-Clear

Here is Stove Bright's painting guide:
http://forrestpaint.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/Stove-Bright-User-Guide-05-2015.pdf


----------



## RustyLange1451 (Jul 13, 2016)

This is another Lange I have that's all original. Could someone let me know what model this is and what's it value. I know nothing about these stoves, this was my grandfather's collection. I'm just trying to figure out the value of all these stoves.


----------



## begreen (Jul 13, 2016)

Looks like a 6302. As for value, it depends on the insides. Have these stoves ever been fired or used?


----------



## RustyLange1451 (Jul 14, 2016)

This one is barely used , here is a picture of the inside.


----------



## begreen (Jul 14, 2016)

Incredible. That is a treasure. That model is less valuable because it lacks the arch, but in almost new condition it could bring $800-1000.


----------



## defiant3 (Jul 15, 2016)

So that last little guy is a 6303, isn't it? 6302's are taller w the slidey damper thing.  I rarely get stove envy anymore, but WOW what a collection


----------



## begreen (Jul 15, 2016)

Yes, you are right. Lange's model numbering would drive a dyslexic nuts.


----------



## RustyLange1451 (Jul 18, 2016)

Can someone tell me the value of this morso? Inside is as good shape as the outside.


----------



## begreen (Jul 18, 2016)

Seasonal range $600-800 in primo condition.


----------



## Chris Hoskin (Jul 18, 2016)

please don't paint over a red enamel Lange!  hurts my heart.... Enamel red was one of the best sellers in the day and, unless the enamel is in very poor shape, should be pretty desirable today.  Anybody still making baffles for these stoves?  Chris


----------



## begreen (Jul 18, 2016)

Chris Hoskin said:


> Anybody still making baffles for these stoves? Chris


http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/


----------



## RustyLange1451 (Jul 19, 2016)

All stoves are for sale. These are all original except the 6302k cook top. I'm willing to make some good deals on the stoves. Let me know if anyone is interested. Also have a red enameled 6303 in excellent original shape.


----------



## begreen (Jul 19, 2016)

Put an ad in the classified section here with stove inventory listed.


----------

